# New discounts for Camping Marjal Guardamar De Segura



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

There has been a meeting here at Marjal this morning, and they are offering the following:-

10% discount for NEW customers who stay 2 months or more

Up to 25% discount for NEW customers in groups, 2 units or more

For details of how to get the discount please pm me

free eelctricity, 4kw per day for any customers who stay over 91 days (this starts o the 1/12/2012)

free 6 months storage at the new site for anyone who stays here for 5 months or more

It's good to share good news for a change    

Cavaqueen


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

cavaqueen said:


> Hi there,
> 
> There has been a meeting here at Marjal this morning, and they are offering the following:-
> 
> ...


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for info
Even with the deal of 10% off I still think the ACSI is a better deal.
We will be arriving on the 7th December and staying 31days. Site quoted 21 euro per night. ACSI is 16euro inc. electric, but cannot pre book.


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Discount off what price ? How much is it per night ?


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Cavaqueen, I will be arriving around the 6th April with 3 friends and staying at Crevillente will the discounts be available there.

Regards

Bob


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi again

I have the price list for 2013 infront of me, the cost to stay for 61 to 90 days low season is 9.60 euros for the pitch, and 2.80 euros per adult, the total is 15.20 euros, less the 10% discount it 13.68 euros per night, if my maths is correct.

In the meeting the question was asked if the 10% would be off the ACSI price too, but ACSI is only cheaper if you are staying less than 61 days (31 - 60 days the normal price is 20.90 euros)

I will also find out if the discount is available for the new site.

I will get back to you as soon as possible, in the meantime I will try and answer any other questions you have.

thanks

Cavaqueen


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Bob

I have seen the boss and he says yes, it does include new customers going to the new site for 2 months or more, you get an even bigger discount is you are more than 2 vans, I will pm you the full details

Cavaqueen


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Cavaqueen, thanks that will be great as four of us are travelling down together, problem is only 2 of staying 60+ days.

Regards 

Bob


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi again

The discount for more than one new customer staying for 2 months or more is:-

2 vans 10% (same as 1 van)
3 vans 15%
4 vans 20%
5 or more vans 25%

time to go out and make new friends I think    

cheers Cavaqueen


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*discounts for Marjal*

Hi, Just had an email from Marjal with the new charges,also it includes one trip per day to the pool -gym-spa for free,this must be in response to our moans last year,this does not apply to sat or sunday,but thats a winning start,also gardens will be available to long stay campers who would like to grow organic food,the electric is not going to make that much difference only 4amps,this offer is for Marjal eco campsite,there is also cable tv available.
The other site at Segura has discounts as well regards H. :lol:


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi H,

That is correct about the gym & spa at the new site, here at Guardamar the gym & spa is included in the price you pay, even ACSI. They are having an organic garden here too, for anyone who likes gardening.

With regards to the electricity, 4 amps is plenty for us, we only use 2 or 3 a dayat the moment, as we cook and heat the van on gas, so the electricity should work out free for us for all of our stay.

Also they are offering a free mail delivery service to our pitch if we want it, it will make a lot of difference to the people on the new site, as some pitches are quite a distance from reception.


Cheers Cavaqueen


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

A friend has pointed out that on my last message I have put 4 amps instead of 4kw per day, sorry about that, both sites are 16 amps and the freebie is 4kw.

I must have been having a blonde moment, or a senior moment as he so politely put it    

Cavaqueen


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kerry
What's your pitch number?
Dennis

DJP 10T Pitch 166


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We are on pitch 119 with the small fifth wheel, cheers

Cavaqueen


----------

